# Anyone doing Postmates or Sidecars? while doing Uber and Lyft



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I can see these delivery service being useful for those down time.

Anyone see anything negative? lol

I’m thinking the time I have to drive into NYC for airport drop or whatever I’ll turn on Postmates for change of pace and make some money before I drive back to Jersey ( Jersey drivers cannot pick-up in NYC).


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I did both when I started. Uber was busy so Postmates took the backseat. Now that uber is slower in my market, I'm reconsidering doing both.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

I went to a Postmates info session. I felt like I got lost and somehow ended up in a plasma-selling clinic. Even by Uberlyft standards, the people there were the lowest ranks of the unemployables. Oh, and in my market, Postmates cannot deliver alcohol or cigarettes -- anyone remember Kozmo.com? Anyway, the arithmetic was such that you literally could end up getting paid $4 for a run that could take up to an hour. Sorry, no.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I do mornings and early evenings. There are periods in the afternoon that are dead. I’m thinking I drive into the city and do some Postmates and drive back when Uber picks up again. 

Probably need to do 6 to 10 deliveries to make it worth wild.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I can see only NYC , LA and SF being the only place ( oh maybe Seattle too) that this would work.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

They have Apple, McDonald, Chipotle, Home Depot, etc on board.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

You can order almost anything from anywhere. They are newer in my market. Lunch was busy. Only thing is you can't see how far the restaurant is (unless you really, really know the streets) and can never see how far the drop off is until you accept the delivery job. Canceling after you accept is near impossible.


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

The biggest problem with picking up and delivering packages unlike transporting riders is that you must find parking and park your car before you can pick up or deliver your packages or food items. You may have to spend money on parking meters or risk a parking ticket in a business area. You may have to trouble locating parking in and around an apartment complex. Many apartment complex/buildings have locked lobbies which require entry codes and or vehicle gates which require entry codes.

For a short time, I was Comcast bill collector for a third-party contractor and I had to try to visit customers for money and/or Comcast equipment. There have been times when I had to spend to locate parking and then spend time to locate an apartment number in a certain building in an apartment complex with twelve buildings. In the San Francisco Bay Area, there are apartment complexes with 10-12 buildings and few guest parking spaces. When I could not enter the apartment buildings, I could not leaving a door tag.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

yeah parking is a BIG issue. I’m wondering if Postmates reimburse for parking.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

They don't reimburse for parking


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

This is the one time I wish I had a Smart car. lol


----------



## NC Flying (Mar 10, 2015)

I have done Postmates. Problem is it is all food. Then my ride smells like mexican food and I get complaints.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> They don't reimburse for parking


Yep. No parking reimbursement. Just keep all parking receipts and write it off the next time you're filing income taxes.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

NC Flying said:


> Problem is it is all food. Then my ride smells like mexican food and I get complaints.


Just to be clear: It is Postmates policy that food cannot be put in the trunk.

Also, you must deliver to the customer's door. You cannot require that they come out and meet you.

Also also, you cannot choose where to get the food. If PM tells you to go to Chipotle A, then you cannot go to Chipotle B even if it is closer, faster, more convenient, etc.

Also also also, you cannot make substitutions. If Chipotle is out of Yuppie Smarmy Sauce, then you must call the customer and get instructions.

Also also also also, for the most part there is no pre-ordering. You must usually get on line like any other customer.

Again, this can be for a little as $4 and as long as one hour of your time.

And you thought Uberlyft was bad...


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> Just to be clear: It is Postmates policy that food cannot be put in the trunk.
> 
> Also, you must deliver to the customer's door. You cannot require that they come out and meet you.
> 
> ...


Where do you live?

I think this would work in NYC. Where you are not going major distance.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> I think this would work in NYC.


In NYC PM uses bicyclists.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I’m 47 have lived most of my life in NYC.

Office workers are not going to order Postmates to get their Chipotle from downstairs. LOL I can see more housewife or stay at home dads using it for Home Depot and other shit.

Yes, having a bike is the best form for this kind of thing but I can see where a car is favorable.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

There’s a youtube guy who does Postmates in a car BTW.

In NYC.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

...ust keep all parking receipts and write it off the next time you're filing income taxes. ...

i hope that peeps truly understand what a 'write off' really means when it comes to taxes. "writing stuff off" isn't going to magically turn Postmates (or Uber) into some awesome high paying gig.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

don’t forget the food (breakfast, lunch, and dinner)you buy while your’e on the clock. 


write-off


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> Just to be clear: It is Postmates policy that food cannot be put in the trunk.
> 
> Also, you must deliver to the customer's door. You cannot require that they come out and meet you.
> 
> ...


What a hassle for PostMates! You must deliver to the customer's door, food cannot be put in the trunk which does not apply to hatchbacks or minivans, but car will still smell of various food items including curries, garlic and other strong spices, parking car for pick up and drop off, and waiting in line to purchase customer items. Early this morning, I drove an UberXl ride, 5 pax, 25 miles, 47 mins, $81.49 fare, net payment $58.67. I had an UberX ride, 21 miles, 27 mins, $47 fare, net earnings $37.43. Compared to PostMates, I did not have to park the car before and after, wait in line to pay for items, and try to locate the customer's apartment.

Imagine trying to do PostMates on your bicycle in the rain, if you dare. I can and I have driven Uber riders in the rain. Usually when there is rain, there is price surge.


----------



## Sandra (Dec 24, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> Just to be clear: It is Postmates policy that food cannot be put in the trunk.
> 
> Also, you must deliver to the customer's door. You cannot require that they come out and meet you.
> 
> ...


You've summed up Postmates problems quite well!! Just one more addition: Although they have a tipping app, no matter how well you bust your butt to give them excellent service many times you won't get a tip! Postmates in my opinion Should be for the upper middle and high income people who can afford hefty delivery fees and good tips for the excellent valet service that Postmates expects it's drivers to give. With a $4 delivery fee any college student or cheap skate without a car (or too lazy to drive up the street) who happens to want some late night McDonalds can get door step delivery with a smile. Uber, Lyft and PM's are all designed to give first class service to any income rider out there at the driver's expense. Not enough good tippers to cover those who don't. When I was working PM's I heard horror stories of drivers getting their cars booted and even towed. These were all young adults trying to make a living with kids and bills to pay. As a mother of two adult children I felt so sad for them. I didn't last 2 months with PM's because I'm too old and tired to keep believing the lies.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Also signed on for Postmates. Their app was ridiculously hard to use and the jobs took FOR-freaking-EVER! More frighteningly, they changed their pay schedule to mimic Uber's with the time/distance instead of delivery fee plus tip. Customers think you get the hefty delivery fee so they don't tip. Then you are perpetually unsure what you are getting paid for. They did their hourly guarantee during Comicon or Pride (can't remember, they were back to back here) and it was $12 an hour... People were constantly complaining they had been on the schedule for 2 hours and no pings. Also, you have to schedule in for priority and only the top drivers get the schedule, so it's always full when it is released to everyone else. Sorry...not worth the parking hassles, the parking tickets, the smelly food, the waiting, the customer service stress, etc. Uber, for what its worth, is relatively stress free.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Postmates just came to the Portland area and have been advertising on the radio heavily. Right now they're only in the downtown area, which has very little available parking, no free parking, and seems like it would be a total nightmare to try and deliver there during the day. Seems like a terrible thing. I miss kozmo.com


----------



## mkl6t6 (Nov 7, 2015)

Postmates has only been active for 2 months in my area. I am considering going fulltime Uber and other delivery options. I will give it a try during low Uber hours. Btw, companies like to order caterings for lunches and business meetings, and they tip very well. As with all jobs you have to work the pay plan to make the most $$$. I think it will be a bit slow for a couplem ore months till it is known in this area. Remember the new Generation much rather pays somebody to bring it to them by the touch of a button than going out and doing it themselves. In regards to parking...I have a delivery sign, just find the delivery location, put in your sign and get the food out.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

I do both and its not a problem. Its not always hot food.


----------



## rideshareguycolumbus (Jun 1, 2016)

RainbowPlate said:


> Just to be clear: It is Postmates policy that food cannot be put in the trunk.
> 
> Also, you must deliver to the customer's door. You cannot require that they come out and meet you.
> 
> ...


> RAINBOW PLATE: ...you cannot choose where to get the food. If PM tells you to go to Chipotle A, then you cannot go to Chipotle B even if it is closer, faster, more convenient, etc.

ME: At my Postmates orientation session, they specifically told me that I could go to another location of a particular restaurant if it's closer, or even if it's outside the official service area.

In fact, I have already done that more than once and never had a problem.

I'm curious -- did you go to another location of a restaurant, and did Postmates contact you and tell you that you can't do that?


----------



## rideshareguycolumbus (Jun 1, 2016)

I


CityGirl said:


> Also signed on for Postmates. Their app was ridiculously hard to use and the jobs took FOR-freaking-EVER! More frighteningly, they changed their pay schedule to mimic Uber's with the time/distance instead of delivery fee plus tip. Customers think you get the hefty delivery fee so they don't tip. Then you are perpetually unsure what you are getting paid for. They did their hourly guarantee during Comicon or Pride (can't remember, they were back to back here) and it was $12 an hour... People were constantly complaining they had been on the schedule for 2 hours and no pings. Also, you have to schedule in for priority and only the top drivers get the schedule, so it's always full when it is released to everyone else. Sorry...not worth the parking hassles, the parking tickets, the smelly food, the waiting, the customer service stress, etc. Uber, for what its worth, is relatively stress free.


I agree with many of your points, except in my city, they gave us a carrying bag for hot food that we can put the food inside and this mostly eliminates the odor problem in my car, and I can still accept Uber rides afterward.


----------



## Danc9228 (May 12, 2016)

I do doordash, postmates, and uber at same time in Chicago land area. Uber during the guarantee usually untill midnight. Then postmates is 1.5x after 12am and doordash in between uber rides. Works out pretty nice. And I 100% of the time put the food in the trunk. Have a 4.8 or better rating on all 3 never had a problem


----------

